# Wechselrichter mit Batterie Daten auslesen und ansteuern



## Eigenheim_Bastler (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Anbindung eines PV Wechselrichters an eine Wago SPS?
Ich möchte gerne die Daten (hauptsächlich aktuelle PV Leistung) auslesen und auf der SPS weiterverarbeiten.

Und was ich möchte: Der AC oder DC Batterie das "Entladen" via SPS sperren oder freigeben können.

Wechselrichter und Batterie sind noch nicht definiert.

Zum Projekt:
Mit einer PV Anlage und Batterie soll der Eigenverbrauch eines EFH optimiert werden.
Da das Gebäude grosse Elektrische Verbraucher hat (Elektroheizung 6-10kW) möchte ich mit der SPS verhindern das beim einschalten dieser Lasten gleich die Batterie entleert wird.
Einmal zum schonen der Batterie und weil ich mit der Batterie die Grundlast des Gebäudes abdecken möchte.

Ich weis das dies Komisch klingt, weil es ja theoretisch keine Rolle spielt ob der Strom vom Netz kommt oder von der Batterie.
Die Energie benötige ich ja sowieso. 
Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum ob dies überhaupt möglich ist, und jemand schon gemacht hat.

Vielen Dank
Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## elmoklemme (23 Februar 2021)

Wenn ein Solarlog dazwischen hängt gibt es eine Bibliothek von wago.
Ansonsten Morbus rtu und ein Wechselrichter der das sunspec Protokoll unterstützt. Zb von Delta


----------



## Timbo (24 Februar 2021)

Von SMA gibt es ein "fertiges" System hier für. Du kannst Steckdosen von AVM bei bestimmten Bedingungen schalten.
An der Steckdosen könntest du ein Schütz anschließen welches dir die Last schaltet.

Ich habe nur den Wechselrichter und die Verbrauschmessung von SMA (Batterie fehlt noch).
Das System funktioniert gut und es hat direkt ein kostenloses Onlineportal dabei in dem du Die Messwerte deines Hauses sehen kannst (PV Erzeugung, Verbrauch, Einspeisung).


----------



## Blockmove (24 Februar 2021)

Ich nutz für solche Dinge (Wago, Wallbox, Sonos, IP-Cam, influxDB, ...) einen Raspberry mit ioBroker als Gateway.


----------

